# Newbie with Classifieds purchasing question...



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all...I am "new" here in the respect that I've never made a posting until now...but I've been perusing the site for quite some time "learning". I used to bowhunt (15yrs ago) and am looking at getting abck into it with all new setup. So...my biggest dilema is buying a new bow. I am leaning towards the Hoyt Alphamax 35 or Maxxis 35 (prefferably Bone Collector Camo and Black combo).
Here's my question...I have found several suitable bows for sale in the Classifieds on this site that I woudl be interested in buying...but if I am reading correctly...I may NOT be able to strike a deal with another member because I don't have enought "feedback" is this correct!?
If so,how do I get feedback...just start making posts!? I haven't posted anything else because I am just reading and learning from all the other posts at this point.
Thanks for your input...great site! I've read / learned enough to give me "info-overload" issues


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk




Not 100% sure , but I think all you need is at least 2 post to do the classifieds


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Feedback is gained by completeing deals on here. You can't get feedback without trading/buying/selling. Kind of a catch 22. But with that being said...normally no feeback isn't to big a deal if your buying. MOST not all guys will be willing to give you a chance. My suggestion is to try. The worst they can say is NO. Good luck and welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* OutlawBiz. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:cheers:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT

My thinking here . A new member here, would have a harder time making a sell in classified . Than a buyer. The buyer just pays up front first to the seller.The seller isn't really taking much of a risk.

But a word of advise. Do your home work on a seller. One way is to have a phone number ,before your transaction. Also request a picture of the item you are buying. If they show you a picture from another MFG web sight. You want a picture of the condition of the item. Not when it came out new.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Nov 24, 2009)

ok, but how long do you have to be here ( what # for a post count ) to post in the classifieds?

i wanna buy,not sell.


----------



## nightwolf1974 (Nov 24, 2009)

nevermind my last post. got my answer. sorry for the stupid question. :embara:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: Welcome !:wink:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

i dont know how to post


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

*reezen*

wat does everybody think about the mathews reezen 7.0??


----------



## FullBoone (Feb 20, 2021)

Having the same problem but I figured out how to pm.


----------

